# Non-TTL flash + LCD preview



## CK9 (Jan 4, 2012)

I have a T2i and an external flash (non-TTL) which I use in manual mode.

If I use the LCD screen to frame shots, the exposure preview is always very dark as it doesn't seem to know there will be extra light coming from the flash.

Is there a way to manually tell the camera to show me a brighter preview?  I couldn't find anything in the manual?

Thanks

PS - as this is for macro, using the eyepiece/viewfinder is not an ideal solution as focusing can be very difficult with my reverse lens + ext. tube setup.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 4, 2012)

To my knowledge, unless you have a TTL flash off camera with TTL triggers of some sort, the live view reflects what your camera sees, because no communication is happening between body and flash. The only communication that happens the hot shoe sending a signal to the transmitter, which in turn sends a signal to the reciever that then fires the flash. The reciever doesn't send/recieve data from the flash, just the cue to fire. 

If I use my non-TTL Cactus triggers on a 5D2 with live view, it doesn't "see" the camera as having a flash detected. But if I use my TTL Triggers, it does an "Exposure simulation" which turns up the ISO for the live view preview, and allows you to focus in available light without changing the ISO. When the photo is taken, it switches to the ISO you have selected and exposes with the flash.


----------



## CK9 (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks for the info.

Should have done more research before making this purchase.  It's a Neewer TT560 ($40) and is a nice flash but if non-TTL means the camera's LCD preview will be unusable (i.e. severely underexposed/black) then I will try to return it and pay extra for TTL.


----------

